# Ford F250 & F350 web site?



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am thinking about getting an used Ford F250 or F350 but I don't know what older truck looks like and their specifications. Is there a web site where it list and have pictures of F250 & F350 in several different model years, as old as 1980? I just like to know what the truck's specification, picture, capilities, and average pricing in each different model year.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*try this one*

try www.ford-trucks.com I think they have some links from there also.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

http:/www.ford-diesel.com


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For pricing go to http://www.nadaguides.com/

This is the reference many banks and credit unions use to determine the loan value of a used vehicle. The loan officer at the CU I use told me if it's in there, they'd loan me money on it.

Mick


----------

